# Big Shot Bikes, Any thoughts?



## partyofone (Feb 8, 2012)

I've been looking at the Big Shot bikes recently and was wondering if anyone has ridden one or has one. What are your thoughts on these bikes?

Thanks,
Erik


----------



## UrbanPrimitive (Jun 14, 2009)

I was just poking around, trying to figure out where they were hiding their specs. My first thought was "Jesus Christ! All the tubes are better than 1mm thick, and a 1.4mm seat tube!"

The short version is this - sure the frame is made of 4130 Chromo, but they sure didn't select tubing that takes advantage of that fact. Between the wacky tube selection, no name parts, and cost I'd probably look elsewhere. If the style is something you're into I can totally understand, but for my taste I'd rather get something else.


----------



## gregoryb888 (Nov 8, 2012)

I was also looking at Big Shot bikes. Looking to get my first SS bike and the LBS said they could order and assemble a Big Shot for $550. Is it that hard to assemble? Any other suggestions on getting a new bike? 

I went to several LBS's and the used bikes seemed really high and not a great selection... and the new bikes were also limited in selection. Everyone says go to your LBS, but I'm thinking of buying a Big Shot or something off of BikesDirect.com and putting in the labor to save money and gain the learning experience.

Any thoughts???


----------



## nelzbikes (Dec 27, 2011)

I like the mini velo bikes.


----------



## NRV (Jan 25, 2011)

First off, $550 for a big shot bike is insane. 

At that price, you'd be better off finding a used, but in great condition mid-high end track bike with similarly spec'd components on ebay or Craigslist. 

If you are dead set on getting something new, on a budget, most people would say Bikes Direct is the best bet. Decent entry level bikes and require minimal assembly.

I'd still recommend looking for a better quality, used bike, though theres also the risk of overspending / getting ripped off if you don't know what you're looking for.


----------

